# hoover new year bash is on again



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well,thanks to terry(ogf'er "net"),the 3rd annual hoover new years eye fishing trip is a go  
terry graciously offered toad and i seats in his boat,so it will be the "terrible trio" vs. the hoover eyes  
it seems at least a couple others have shown interest in joining the celebration too
anyone else who's interested in a fun day of new years softwater fishing,come out and join us in ringing in the new year properly.
BYOC(bring your own coffee)
i'll even provide donuts for all


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Good for you guys !! *TIME ???* :F


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

bassin mickey said:


> Good for you guys !! *TIME ???* :F


 Hmmmm. How about we meet at the Walnut ramp @ 10:30 AM? That should give me plenty of time to prepare my annual pork & sauerkraut dinner and pop it in the oven before I leave the house.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

10:30 it is.
hope to see a few of you out there.


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

Ok, I've got the itch to wet a line. I generally don't fish for 'eyes but If I show up what would be a good choice for tackle this time of year. Give me a few hints 'cuz I usually just fish for bass. Crankbaits? Jigs? Small lead head w/ twister tail? Help a brother out...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

boom boom,though we're targeting eyes,crappies can be caught also.both will take spoons and blades,which is what we use this time of year.
vibes in 3/16-1/2 ounce.gold,firetiger,gold/chart. are good starters.
hopkins no-equals in 3/8-1/2 ounce silver or gold.buckshot rattlespoons,1/4 ounce in various color combos.jig/minnie will also take fish.
minnies or minnie heads on the spoons for scent.


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

Thanks Misfit-
I'd really like to join you. 10:30 - Look for me either in a old red Ford F150 pulling a green flat bottom, or I'll be driving a purple chevy.
-Boom


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I will be traveling back home from Stark/Wayne county area and will hit the lake a little later than the 10:30 blast-off. By the way is the Blast-off from the first ramp north of the dam on Sunbury rd or is another ramp better. It wont matter for me as I'm bringing the little boat and can drag it anywhere.
See ya there, The Vibe's are Ready for some action.
Anyone that wants to learn to fish a Vibe', Sonar, Cicada or blade blade now's the time. There will be a couple guys there fishing them baits that know how to use them!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

no problem.yes,walnut ramp is the first one.you'll most likely see us on the water nearby.

terry..................you oughta put that pork&kraut in the crockpot  
only way to go.melt in your mouth good


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

misfit said:


> terry..................you oughta put that pork&kraut in the crockpot
> only way to go.melt in your mouth good


 lol...My wife said the same thing but she also knows I like to make enough to feed a small army. I would need about 3 crock pots. 

2 pkgs fresh sauerkraut (Schmidt's)
2 lbs polska kielbasa
3-4 lb pork roast
5 large potatoes - quartered


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.i know what you mean.i can loan you a couple
yours sounds good with the kielbasa and taters.what times's dinner?


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Net said:


> lol...My wife said the same thing but she also knows I like to make enough to feed a small army. I would need about 3 crock pots.
> 
> 2 pkgs fresh sauerkraut (Schmidt's)
> 2 lbs polska kielbasa
> ...


So the post fishing meal is at Net's house. I'll take my kielbasa with out the 'kraut.  Sounds like this is turning into quite the get together. Hope someone gets a :B


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> together. Hope someone gets a


 that would be me  
wish you could make it,tony.hook up the boat and get with the program


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

misfit said:


> that would be me
> wish you could make it,tony.hook up the boat and get with the program


I'm trying to talk the wife into going or letting me go but she says it will be too cold and that fishing is a Spring, Summer, and Fall sport. She just doesn't understand.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I take it there is open water to launch the red tincan cause if so i might actually make it.
________
LovelyWendie99


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

wow what timeing just got off the nextel with the boss and she was like weather shoud be good for you so the odds are in my favor of making it ill be in a green ford black topper with a red boat behind it if she will still run after neglecting her for most of the summer and fall
________
THE CIGAR BOSS


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

no problem with launching.the water's open and it should be a nice day.there are at least 2 boats out there today fishing  
i would be out there with them now,if i could  
tony,she can stay home and fix a nice dinner for when YOU return 

ps tony..............................

tell laura i love her
tell laura i miss her
tell laura not to cry,
but the eyes are bitin',
and we gotta go try.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

jshbuckeye said:


> ... if she will still run after neglecting her for most of the summer and fall


 Which one? the boat, the truck, or the wife?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL,terry.that was the first thing i thought too  

but actually,a trolling motor would probably be sufficient,as there should be catchable fish within a short distance of the ramp  

i can catch fish all year long and never go more than couple hundred yards or so,from any ramp at hoover


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

if the wife was neglected trust me nothing would be running includeing me umm maybe i would be the one running.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

in that case run on over to hoover on sunday


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

Misfit-
I don't know if I should thank you for your lure advice yet, but I'm sure Gander Mountain should!!! Went over today at lunch & picked up some Vib E's & I had to ask for the Buck Shot Rattle Spoons...they only had 1 color and they were 1/8 oz. I don't know if they will work but...what the heck, they were pretty cool looking & sounding. LET'S GO FISHIN'!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL,boom boom.good thing you didn't go to reynoldsburg.they're about wiped out.hope they have an order coming in before long.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

If anyone would like to see Vibe's at the reynoldsburg store go in there and ask to talk to the manager. I have asked him numerous times and I get nothing. Maybe if there were more of us asking for them specifically he would get them stocked. Hope to see you all on the water New Years Day!!!! Be ready to watch Misfit and Toad put on the saugeye clinic, I've seen it before, they catch 'em!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Be ready to watch Misfit and Toad put on the saugeye clinic, I've seen it before, they catch 'em!


 LOL,thanks,but this trip our captain,terry is great eye guy who will most likely take us all to school


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Never too old to learn new tricks(techniques). Just be happy to be FISHIN'


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I like buckshot spoons for ice fishing. I dont recall using them in open water. I have used vibees and jiggin raps in open water though  I'll have to use some of those this upcomming hear on the soft water.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

for anyone interested(or confused) YES, the hoover trip IS on for sunday,so come on out 
i'll "stick" this at the top till then.


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

How 'bout a head count. Who & how many are going to make it for sure? How many boats? Shore lunch???

I've got 2 (myself included) w/ 1 boat & an extra seat if needed.

-Freddy Boom Boom


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ok,y'all know net,toad and i will be there.
boom boom and buddy make 5.
a headcount would be nice,so i know how many donuts to bring.

ps...............zfish,sounds like there's an open seat for you,or someone else who is boatless. 
nice,boom boom


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

as much as I'd like to try for some eyes (never done it before) I will be recovering from New Years Eve in Athens


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Ying and I will be there. 
EE


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

ill be there also and will have an open seat


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

Sounds like 4 boats, 8 people....Zfish, r u coming?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm sure there will also be a couple "regulars" there also,who aren't on the forums


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Geeesh! I go away for a few days for black powder season and log on this morning and I see all this talk about saugeyes at Hoover? Sounds good to me! I better go get the boat out of storage and get 'er prepped for Sunday. I may have an extra seat if someone needs it. (Let me check first.)


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

sean.i knew you couldn't resist,and was wondering why you hadn't chimed in yet  
gonna be a good day


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, just got back last night and still picking the thorns out of me. We had the bright idea of driving in the meanest, nastiest patch of briars and honeysuckle I've ever seen. I think fishing would be a lot easier - and less painful.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

May have an open seat, waiting on a PM from kingjohn.
Happy New Years!


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd love to join in, however I will be traveling to Tempe for some college football game that's going on. I wish you guys all the Luck! Rick, I'm glad you are able to make your annual hommage to the Hoover 'eyes. See you guys on the water sometime! -Hooch-


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll be there. I might bring the better half. It all depends on how cold it is. She's a wimp.  Shhh... don't tell her I said that though.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

glad you're gonna make tony  

thanks hooch. 
don't worry,we'll save leave some eyes for you.
have fun in the sun.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, Ying (and his boat) are out for Sunday; we went fishing on Friday and ran into motor problems.....put a damper on the weekend. I'll post later on today whether I will be there. 
EE


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

bummer.hope you can make it.tell him to just charge up the batteries  
the trolling motor should get him through the day  
if not,i think a couple guys might have open seats.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I would love to get out for a little bit, if someone has an open seat. If anyone wants a partner let me know. I would take my boat out, but I am having brake problems on the truck.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

misfit said:


> glad you're gonna make tony


Me too. Just a quick question. Are we getting the boats in the water at 10:30 or are we just meeting there at 10:30?


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Looks like my buddy Ryan will be crazy...err...dedicated enough to go with me. Wish I had another seat. Charging the battery as I type this and will be going through final prep in the morning.

BTW - Anyone know if the Dutchman is open on New Year's Day? I was going to pick up some minnows, but I'm betting they'll be closed.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

tony,launching at 10:30,so behave tonight   

i'll call dutchman and see if they're open.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks Rick! BTW - I too will try to be good tonight and stick to the 12oz. beverages vs. the ones in the big glass bottles.  

*I'll try to remember to bring extra coffee and Tylenol.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

dutchman is CLOSED tomorrow  
if anyone is close to a shop that's open,i'd be glad to buy some if you can get them.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Rick, did you happen to ask how late they are open today?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

forgot to ask that,as i didn't plan to make the drive today.
you might want to check,cause they may close early.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Will do Rick. I might make a quick trip up there and get a few dozen and keep them frisky for tomorrow with an aerator.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Whew! They closed at 5:30 tonight so I just made it. I picked up 10 dozen and am keeping them in a bucket with an aerator tonight. 

I'll have a few dozen extra for the guys that want them - first come, first served. Rick, I'm holding 2-3 dozen for you.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

great.i'll take some off your hands  
thanks.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

edited.......I was able to find some minnows for tomorrow. 
I Will see everybody at the ramp ready to fish, although I'm now going to need a boat to fish on since Ying is out.......hopefully there will be room.
EE


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

see you there.if everyone shows,you should find a seat.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well,i'm rigged and ready,and toad's on his way to pick my butt up.we'll be on our way shortly,so see you all at the walnut st. ramp 
if anyone needs to contact me call 614-266-7225.


----------

